# GH newbie must of been hungry!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night I pick up from an Indian Restaurant that I go to commonly. When I walk in the owner is talking to a guy. He points to me and tells him I'm a long time driver who can help him. (thanks). He tells me he just started and asked a few stupid questions about the app and then leaves.

As I'm walking out guess who's car is right next to mine? He looked like Winnie-the-pooh with a jar of honey. He had a piece of Naan bread in his hand eating it and was going thru the rest of the bag looking for something else to snack on. Although we all know there are drivers who dip into the food this is the first time in 3 years I actually saw it happening. He looks at me with the bread in his mouth puts down his window and thanked me for helping him. I said WTF are you doing? He just asked me if I ever did it. I told him he wasn't going to last long and drove away.

What a tool.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Did you report him to the restaurant and to GH?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Last night I pick up from an Indian Restaurant that I go to commonly. When I walk in the owner is talking to a guy. He points to me and tells him I'm a long time driver who can help him. (thanks). He tells me he just started and asked a few stupid questions about the app and then leaves.
> 
> As I'm walking out guess who's car is right next to mine? He looked like Winnie-the-pooh with a jar of honey. He had a piece of Naan bread in his hand eating it and was going thru the rest of the bag looking for something else to snack on. Although we all know there are drivers who dip into the food this is the first time in 3 years I actually saw it happening. He looks at me with the bread in his mouth puts down his window and thanked me for helping him. I said WTF are you doing? He just asked me if I ever did it. I told him he wasn't going to last long and drove away.
> 
> What a tool.


Jeez, I hate that. What a selfish prick, he didn't even offer to share with you!

.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Pro tip: leave the parking lot before chowing down.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What were the "stupid questions"?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I would have went back and told the restaurant they need to report him.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Pro tip: leave the parking lot before chowing down.





KevinJohnson said:


> Pro tip: leave the parking lot before chowing down.


Sound like you had done it before!

Last night I was tempted to snatch one KFC wing or leg from a 12 piece bucket because I was hungry and figured there are too many fried chicken in the bucket and the customer wouldn't had noticed it . The bucket and bag weren't sealed or closed.
But it was a large payout order and probably large tip two so I decided to do the right thing. It was UE.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bottomline , if you need to feast on your orders and risk losing the app platform then you shouldn't be delivering food. You are willing to risk losing an income source just because the McD fries smell to inviting?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> Bottomline , if you need to feast on your orders and risk losing the app platform then you shouldn't be delivering food. You are willing to risk losing an income source just because the McD fries smell to inviting?


Yes! If I'm hungry while driving guess what? I'll take another 15-20 minutes and pick up another $7+ delivery and use the $7+ to buy my own meal and not pilfer like some petty thief.
And, if you pickup regularly at some places and they know you, they cut you a deal or make your order extra big.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Realist2019 said:


> Bottomline , if you need to feast on your orders and risk losing the app platform then you shouldn't be delivering food. You are willing to risk losing an income source just because the McD fries smell to inviting?


Agreed! I think it is a HARD principle not to touch someone else's food with possibly dirty hands. And...that is theft. Pure and simple in my book. Like shoplifting... Kinda severe analogy i know, but that is something I'd never do. I'd rather eat out of a dumpster than touch someone else's food that they paid for and are expecting untouched.



Seamus said:


> He had a piece of Naan bread in his hand eating it and was going thru the rest of the bag looking for something else to snack on. Although we all know there are drivers who dip into the food this is the first time in 3 years I actually saw it happening. He looks at me with the bread in his mouth puts down his window and thanked me for helping him. I said WTF are you doing? He just asked me if I ever did it. I told him he wasn't going to last long and drove away.
> 
> What a tool.


Yeah, that is really so wrong. Sorry you had to see that. Another fellow driver being such an idiot dirty thief. What would one do if say they went to the bathroom at a restaurant and saw someone touching their food at the table?? Same thing in my book. I'd not be surprised if such a guy would get punched in the face.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Did you report him to the restaurant and to GH?


I know the Restaurant owner well so I called him and let him know what was happening so he could report him to GH. Also so he could prepare for an angry customer call.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> What were the "stupid questions"?


Really hard questions like how to sign up for a block and how to see your earnings breakdown.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> And...that is theft. Pure and simple in my book. Like shoplifting... Kinda severe analogy i know, but that is something I'd never do.


What is severe about it? It is theft.


----------

